# Stovetop Teriyaki



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Stovetop Teriyaki


Although this recipe calls for chicken, any meat or firm fish may be used. 
Ingredients 

2 pounds Chicken tenders or boneless breast cut into 1inch thick strips 
2 Tbsp. Peanut or other vegetable oil 

Marinade: 
1 cup Soy sauce OR 1/2 cup Soy sauce and 1/2 cup dry Sherry 
2 Tbsp. Peanut or other vegetable oil 
2 tsp. Sugar 
2 tsp. grated fresh Ginger root or 1 tsp. powdered ginger 
1/4 to 1/2 tsp. ground black Pepper 

Method 


Combine all marinade ingredients in a bowl or container, stirring to mix well. 

Remove any visible fat from meat. 

Place meat in container, cover tightly, and place in refrigerator for at least one hour. Longer is better. 

Remove meat from container, saving the marinade. 

In a large heavy skillet or wok, heat the oil over high heat. Stir fry meat until almost done. Add marinade and continue cooking for at least two minutes or longer until meat is done. 

Serve over white rice.


----------

